# fresh water aquatic hermit crabs



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I was just wondering if anyone has ever heard of or had some aquatic hermit crabs Clibanarius fonticola. I saw some at my petshop but they do not seem to have much information on them and I cannot find much on the internet. I love hermit crab but cannot have land ones as my son is allergic to them, he is allergic to pretty much every pet. I would love to get some but do not want to do so without more information on their care. Any information would be appreciated.

http://www.monsterfishkeepers.com/forums/attachments/img_0353-jpg.796631/


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

There's a Thai micro red crab I believe is full aquatic. 

Walmart actually has crabs in the fish tank but they are supposed to have access to land too. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

I am thankful that the walmart near my place no longer sells live fish or animals because they took horrible care of them. I would love micro thai crabs as I have found information on them and their care but there are none around here. They have red clawed crabs that require brackish water and I have kept some but they only lived a year and a half and are a lot of care as I had to measure the salinity. They are also messy and very high in bio load for such small creatures. 

Thank you for the information next time I go to the states I will look in the walmarts and other petshops to see if they have any micro crabs. I love crabs especially hermit crabs. I love to see them switch shells.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

It is Thai Micro Crab. I got mine from Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.. They do not switch shells; what you see is what you get. They do need an invert-only tank as they are extremely shy and will spend most of their their time hiding if in with fish. I have mine in a Betta tank but it is filled with moss and Subwassertang so they feel secure enough to be out and about. They are about the size of a pencil eraser.


----------



## fernielou (May 19, 2015)

Wow!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## miatiny (Aug 11, 2016)

RussellTheShihTzu said:


> It is Thai Micro Crab. I got mine from Invertebrates by Msjinkzd - Specializing in invertebrates and micro fish from around the world.. They do not switch shells; what you see is what you get. They do need an invert-only tank as they are extremely shy and will spend most of their their time hiding if in with fish. I have mine in a Betta tank but it is filled with moss and Subwassertang so they feel secure enough to be out and about. They are about the size of a pencil eraser.


Thank you for the information on were to purchase the thai micro crab. I may just some of those instead of the freshwater hermit crabs as I cannot get any information on them.


----------

